# Hydrofoils



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the step up, would love to know what speed you're running now. I'd also love solid info on a hydrofoil as well, as I have a hi-sider with an 8 horse 4-stroke. 

I played with my trim settings a little bit, and did notice that there is a huge difference between each hole where you insert the trim rod. One hole lower than normal and the bow barely comes up. One hole higher and the bow won't come down no matter what you do with one person on board. With it set properly, the boat gets up on plane in about 1.5 boat lengths and rides with everything just rear of the middle seat out of the water. This is with a trolling motor and battery up front, and the fuel tank (3 gal) in front of the middle seat. 

Speeds range from about 17.8 with it in the wrong setting, to about 19.2 (I've actually seen 19.8 on my GPS but was helped a bit by wind) with the right setting. With no tach, I have to go by how the engine sounds as well, and it sounds very happy in the right setting and burns noticeably less gas. 

Try playing around with the trim rod position first and it will probably make enough of a difference for you.

-Tom


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I used a Stingray Jr on a 15hp Yamaha on a classic and it definitely help getting on plane and running on plane at lower speeds. I added torque tabs to the bottom of the foil to counteract the torque of the motor making the boat pull hard right. I lost 1-2mph on the top end, but it made a huge difference in driving the boat. Hamm3r on here posted a bunch of pictures of his Stingray Jr install on his hi-sider, but I'm not sure which section it's posted under.
I say go for it.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks for the replies. You may be right about the pin settiing....I just noticed I had it set to the 3rd position out from the transon. Poppin wheelies!! I'll try that adjustment first and see. 

Still curious why a doel fin is half the cost of the other guys?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Hamm3r on here posted a bunch of pictures of his Stingray Jr install on his hi-sider, but I'm not sure which section it's posted under.


Oh yeah...got lots of info on my experience with the Stingray...pictures, videos, some before/after comparisons, etc... Phishphood was the one who recommended it to me, and it was great advice!  I'll look for the links later this evening, although I think most of them are on the CG forum. :


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

If you go with a foil I would recomend the SE sport or other narrow triangular type of shaped foil. I feel they handle better than the wider wing shaped foils.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I just purchased the stingray junior XRIII. Once I install on my motor, I will post a review of the product. I wasnt really sure what to buy and this stingray junior really seems to be the "one" that will give me the best performance. I seen a picture of one and they are almost a half circle. I have the dol phins on right now so, I will do a comparison test as well.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'll look for the links later this evening, although I think most of them are on the CG forum.  :


Sorry, took me a little longer to get to it...

Here's the original thread describing the install and the adjusting the torque tabs (pictures and video near the end).
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4056&start=15

Here's more information in this thread, including my jackplate install and performance comparisons (pictures and video here too).
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2970&start=60

And here's a short video, just running with the jackplate and stingray. Someone had asked about water pick-ups and jackplates, and this was my response.
Jackplate Video


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

> I just purchased the stingray junior XRIII.  Once I install on my motor, I will post a review of the product.  I wasnt really sure what to buy and this stingray junior really seems to be the "one" that will give me the best performance.  I seen a picture of one and they are almost a half circle.  I have the dol phins on right now so, I will do a comparison test as well.


Says No drilling required? How do you install it?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Says No drilling required?  How do you install it?[/quote]


Im not sure, I think it is some kinda clamp that tightens in the front of the motor. I will let you know, I dont see it being too difficult.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried one on a motor with power trim and tilt? Looks to me like the fin would drive the rear end of the boat down as you tilt the motor forward sort of like the lip on a crankbait makes the bait dive.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Has anyone tried one on a motor with power trim and tilt? Looks to me like the fin would drive the rear end of the boat down as you tilt the motor forward sort of like the lip on a crankbait makes the bait dive.


Ultimately that is why I decided against one. Seems like at slow speeds tilted up your stern would get pushed down.

Also, do some web searching ont he clamp on models vs. the drilled models. Most of the stuff I have read is negative on the clamp on's. Seems like folks are only getting a couple of uses out of them before they get donated to Neptune. They are pretty pricey to be flyin off like that IMHO.


----------



## Linesides (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been kicking the hydrofoil concept around for a while too for my LT-15. I hate to drill holes only to find out the difference in performance wasn’t worth the trouble. I would be interested in a clamp on model to experiment, but heard everything what Tojo said. 

Then I received the “Annual 2008 Catalog” from West Marine in the mail this week    SE Sport Hydrofoil has come out with a new clamp (page 647). It’s called a “Sport Clip”, Model #9491101, part #73434. I tried looking it up on West Marine’s web site, but they said the part is brand new and has not been posted yet. They said to call to order. 
I tried calling SE Sport directly this week a couple of times but couldn’t get a “live” person to talk to about it. I was wondering if they made improvements to the clamp over the ones that are already on the market, doing away again with what Tojo was talking about.

Has anyone else seen or heard any reports on the new clip??


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a few boats with hydrofoils, from a fun little 17' mako with a 90, and also with a 115, as well as a 23' seacraft with a 225 merc. All the boats benefitted *substantially* from the install. The seacraft was interesting, as I installed the hydrofoil when I took delivery of the boat. Seacraft replaced the boat due to warranty issues after 10 months, so I had a full 10 month test drive with a hydrofoil basically. Essentially they came to my local boat ramp with a new boat, backed it into the water and off the trailer and I drove the old boat onto the trailer for them to take and hopped on the new hull--without a hydrofoil. I instantly noticed the difference going back to no hydrofoil, and hated it so much I installed another on the new boat next day. 

All of the boats I've had have had power trim and tilt, as well as trim tabs, and I still loved the hydrofoil. 

The things I loved about having one on the boat: the boat would plane in 1/3 the time, allowed me to stay on plane at a much lower rpm, it rode more stable in the water, no porpoising unless you got ridiculous with the trim, turned much sharper with much less blowout, and didn't affect my top-end speed at all. In a nutshell, there were no downsides. 

It doesn't "dig down" when using the power trim as at any planing speed it's out of the water. 

You might ask why I don't have one on my gheenoe. Good question. Some on here have reported a loss of speed, which honestly I don't want with my 8hp. I believe this is due to the motor being too low on the transom and/or too long of a shaft length for the hull, which is keeping the hydrofoil in the water at planing speed. Additionally (if I could ever get to talk to someone at CG factory :-? when I call) I plan on moving into one of the LT models and selling my 8 hp. 

If you have a proper engine/hull fit, or have a jack plate, I honestly believe once you install a hydrofoil you'll never go back. 

-T


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay......FINALLY got the XRIII sting ray junior.....what a PITA.....the whole for the torque tab to fit back into isnt even close to big enough. I called them and they said that there is a flat torque tab that you can buy for the motor. I said...this thing caost 130 bucks already now, I have to go buy more stuff plus my torque tab is already flat!!?? I dont think so.....I am sending it back. I already have the dol phins on and there are holes drilled in the cave plate for that so I will go with what Ron W said and try the se sport.....the holes are supposed to be the same distance and I would say it looks more like it wont fall off or slide back an forth. THis thing you have to center it right and torque down on the screws so it wont move. Just dont want to hassle with buying more parts just to fit this thing on. Going back today. thanks.


----------

